# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  fulljazz node #427

## fulljazz

Μόλις τώρα έβαλα το AP Cisco 352 με μία grid να κοιτά προς τον Πειραιά. Σκοπός μας εδώ στην Αργυρούπολη είναι να επιτευχθεί ένα πιθανό link προς τα εκέι έτσι ώστε να βγούμε και εμείς προς τα έξω από άλλο δρόμαο καθώς ο Τάκης αν και είναι up λείπει στο εξωτερικό. Αν κάποιος κάνει δοκιμές και πιάσει το AP παρακαλείται να κάνει post εδώ. Το ESSID είναι awmn_427_fulljazz και η ip του ΑP είναι 10.20.213.1. ΑΝ κάποιος κάνει connect ας πάρει ip από το 10.20.213.150 και πάνω.

Φιλικά,
Μάριος - fulljazz

----------


## vegos

> Μόλις τώρα έβαλα το AP Cisco 352 με μία grid να κοιτά προς τον Πειραιά. Σκοπός μας εδώ στην Αργυρούπολη είναι να επιτευχθεί ένα πιθανό link προς τα εκέι έτσι ώστε να βγούμε και εμείς προς τα έξω από άλλο δρόμαο καθώς ο Τάκης αν και είναι up λείπει στο εξωτερικό. Αν κάποιος κάνει δοκιμές και πιάσει το AP παρακαλείται να κάνει post εδώ. Το ESSID είναι awmn_427_fulljazz και η ip του ΑP είναι 10.20.213.1. ΑΝ κάποιος κάνει connect ας πάρει ip από το 10.20.213.150 και πάνω.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Μάριος - fulljazz


Να γράψω και γω δημόσια, ότι έκανα connect πάνω σου  ::

----------


## fulljazz

εγώ θα συμπληρώσω επιτέλους με τόσο πακέτο που έφαγα αντε να ΄κεντράρουμε καλύτερα αύριο  ::   ::

----------

